# Type 1 Diabetic wanting to move to Berlin



## Clive2011

Hello I am looking into moving to Berlin next year and need info on public health insurance or maybe private, will be looking to get employment when I arrive but will have to see as I will be moving over with my German girlfriend who will also be looking for work. Any info or help would be appriciated as at present the UK covers my perscription costs but unsure of the situation in Germany.

Thanks in advance for any help 

Clive at present in the UK


----------



## James3214

Welcome to the forum Clive. 
It's very difficult to get into the public health insurance scheme and you will probably have to search around for a private 'krankenversicherung' scheme but it depends on what any employer can offer. Health insurance is now compulsory so get some quotes for cover and make sure you mention your diabetes and any other conditions. You can probably get the perscription costs covered but only at an increased monthly contribution. Also the higher your self contribution to medical costs (eg first 500€ per year) will help keep your premiums down. 
Hope this helps. Good luck with the move. Berlin is a great place.


----------



## BB1952

Hello Clive,
The first thing to do is find somewhere to live and get yourself registered as a resident. Get your papers and then register with the local Employment office unless you already have a job to go to. I would suggest that if you don't have employment it would be easier to get Public health insurance at first. Where I am in Osnabrück it is the 'AOK' but it may be a different name in Berlin. Prescription charges vary in Germany and it can also depend on how much your income is.
If you have a low income then you may be freed of charges for prescriptions depending on your circumstances
Regards 
Brian


----------

